# anyone use Earthborn?



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

Is anyone familiar with Earthborn Holistic? Doggiefood.com has a very nice price on their Grain Free line--about $40 for 28 lbs.

Ingredients check out pretty well on the Turkey/Chicken formula...appears to have good amounts of meat. 

Not sure of the company as a whole. Anyone?


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

kevin bradley said:


> Is anyone familiar with Earthborn Holistic? Doggiefood.com has a very nice price on their Grain Free line--about $40 for 28 lbs.
> 
> Ingredients check out pretty well on the Turkey/Chicken formula...appears to have good amounts of meat.
> 
> Not sure of the company as a whole. Anyone?


on paper this food looks lie the best food money can buy, but results wise i found totw wetlands to be much better. After shanes surgery he dropped to 73 pounds and could not gain weight back to his previous 79. He was on earthborn a few months after surgery with no changes. Within a week on totw he was 75..and tomorrow goes in to get weighed again, and im pretty sure he's back to 79-80..being on totw a few weeks.


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

kevin bradley said:


> Is anyone familiar with Earthborn Holistic? Doggiefood.com has a very nice price on their Grain Free line--about $40 for 28 lbs.
> 
> Ingredients check out pretty well on the Turkey/Chicken formula...appears to have good amounts of meat.
> 
> Not sure of the company as a whole. Anyone?


Surprised nobody asked about shane on here


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

kevin bradley said:


> Is anyone familiar with Earthborn Holistic? Doggiefood.com has a very nice price on their Grain Free line--about $40 for 28 lbs.
> 
> Ingredients check out pretty well on the Turkey/Chicken formula...appears to have good amounts of meat.
> 
> Not sure of the company as a whole. Anyone?


thought more people would have cared to knoe


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

kevin bradley said:


> Is anyone familiar with Earthborn Holistic? Doggiefood.com has a very nice price on their Grain Free line--about $40 for 28 lbs.
> 
> Ingredients check out pretty well on the Turkey/Chicken formula...appears to have good amounts of meat.
> 
> Not sure of the company as a whole. Anyone?


if he was alright.


----------



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

I wondered, RC... always scared to ask because it sounded like the prognosis wasn't good. 

You know we all care about you and Shane. Give us an update when you are ready.


----------



## Jackielyn (May 27, 2009)

I bought all three flavors from the doggiefood.com sale. I switched right over from Totw and had no issues. Very comparable to Totw and priced right. The primitive natural flavor seems to have the most meat content. As far as their company, I've never heard anything bad, they have UPC for trees program where you send in the UPC codes from your bags and they plant trees...seems like a company with a social conscience....hth!


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

I used to be a rep for Earthborn, I think they are a great company. My dogs have done really really well on the primitive natural formula in the past. I haven't had a chance to try the coastal catch or great plains feast yet. My hound mix can eat anything so I'm not really one to stick with one food for her, I'm always switching companies, flavors, protein sources, etc, but I think that the primitive natural poops were probably the best I've ever had out of both my dogs. My frenchie is on raw now though.


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

RCTRIPLEFRESH5 said:


> thought more people would have cared to knoe


I certainly do care along with I am sure many many others.! Its with situations like this that sometimes folk are nervous as to what to say and ask. I just want evrything to be going just great for Shane and you, so I dont want the poor pup to be in any type of pain or to hear your having a hard time. Certainly many hear care but we are just not sure what to say to you at this time. We all feel your pain and do want to know how Shane is doing . Blessings to you both.


----------



## Jacksons Mom (Jun 13, 2010)

Anyone can give me an example of the kibble size for Earthborn? I've been curious... Jackson likes bigger kibbles, like Acana size and Natural Balance size. Any comparision that Earthborn is similar to?


----------



## 3Musketeers (Nov 4, 2010)

It's funny, I looove their "Primitive Natural" grain free, I also like the Puppy and Small Breed for the grain-inclusive ones. 
The other ones I don't care too much for as they use pea protein :/ but definitely a *HUGE* step up from the Natural Balance foods. The "Wild-Sea Catch" Grain-Free for cats looks good too, a lot less pea protein in there.
I am biased against all forms of veggie-proteins for dogs and cats, to me it's almost a like a "dirty trick" to increase the protein levels. I'd prefer to see lower protein levels than to see a plant-protein. At least the ones that they do use it on seem to have a good amount of animal proteins in it. I would just love to see them make all of their formulas as good as their "Primitive Natural" for dogs.


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

They are very small kibbles, def smaller than acana and nb.


----------



## Riddick's (May 8, 2011)

I tried Earthborn Coastal Catch with Riddick and he was ok on it. It was the newer Grain Free version that we were testing on him with their large sample bag. I also was testing him on Acana Pacifica during the same course a couple of months ago and it appeared that he preferred the Pacifica taste wise. It really made his stool appear better as well overall. I don't think you can go wrong with the Earthborn products but I would run a taste test first of course!


----------



## Riddick's (May 8, 2011)

3Musketeers said:


> It's funny, I looove their "Primitive Natural" grain free, I also like the Puppy and Small Breed for the grain-inclusive ones.
> The other ones I don't care too much for as they use pea protein :/ but definitely a *HUGE* step up from the Natural Balance foods. The "Wild-Sea Catch" Grain-Free for cats looks good too, a lot less pea protein in there.
> I am biased against all forms of veggie-proteins for dogs and cats, to me it's almost a like a "dirty trick" to increase the protein levels. I'd prefer to see lower protein levels than to see a plant-protein. At least the ones that they do use it on seem to have a good amount of animal proteins in it. I would just love to see them make all of their formulas as good as their "Primitive Natural" for dogs.


I honestly think a lot of people would side with you on this statement. I was trying to find a recent article I read that basically stated that the plant proteins are not absorbed nearly as much as protein sourced from meats. I guess it is probably common knoweldge on this forum but most people wouldn't recognize that companies can potentially "inflate" the protein in their crude analysis in a way such as this. I agree that Primitive Natural is a good food though overall, especially for those sourcing a grain free food.


----------



## 3feathers (Oct 29, 2008)

I have never tried Earthborn Holistics because after reading the bag, and on their site I have not found anything about where they source their ingredients from. It seems to me they are focused on recycling and saving the trees (which is great) but I would like to see more info about the actual product. They are manufactured by the same company as Pro Pac and Sportsmix, hopefully Earthborn is a much better quality product than those two.


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

3feathers said:


> I have never tried Earthborn Holistics because after reading the bag, and on their site I have not found anything about where they source their ingredients from. It seems to me they are focused on recycling and saving the trees (which is great) but I would like to see more info about the actual product. They are manufactured by the same company as Pro Pac and Sportsmix, hopefully Earthborn is a much better quality product than those two.



They source their ingredients from the USA as far as I know, but i'm sure you could contact customer service and find out. 

Just picked up a bag of the great plains feast to try my girl on next  I'm sure she'll love it.


----------



## ajcstr (May 24, 2010)

From what I have read, they manufacture their own food at their own US plant. They use US ingredients except for flaxseed which they import from Canada. The meat ingredients they use are the highest quality pet grade. Not sure how far off from human quality this is.

Also the Whole Dog Journal just added Earthborn to their approved list in 2011.

I got this information from petsumer reports.

OH - I have used the small breed with no problem and am planning to try the costal catch also.


----------

